# Oxford, UK: Looking for a Game



## andrew (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm looking to join a d20 game in Oxford. I'd prefer D&D, but I'd also be interested in CoC or a d20 Modern game.

There's got to be someone playing D&D in Oxford!


----------



## PurplePCEater (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't know about Oxford, but I'm not a million miles away just down in Reading. Don't know if the distance would be a problem?

I'm currently playing in a Realms game here in town of a Monday evening, but that game's pretty full or I might suggest that.

However, I'm wanting to run a second game in my homebrew world as the primary game I run is (a) at best monthly and (b) in Birmingham, as 4 of the 5 players live there (the fifth is my other half). This is fairly unmodified D&D, though I'd also be interested in running D20Modern or maybe Dragonstar.

Being able to get a game off the ground nearer to home has been on my to-do list for a while now, but I'm delaying at present as I'm in the middle of house buying - when that's complete there's going to be enough space for a dedicated gaming room. If you're interested, let me know, though nothing's going to be happening this side of New Year.

With 'er indoors included that's two players...


----------



## andrew (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't know how much of a problem the distance would become. My biggest reservation is the cost. A return train to Reading would end up around £5.50 each trip.

For a regular game, that's about £20 a month. My budget is pretty tight, so I'd have to find someplace to cut the money.

I'm not ruling it out as a possibility, but I'm really hoping for something closer to home.

Keep me in mind as it gets closer to the time. Good luck with the house buying!


----------

